# Seite passt sich nicht der Browsergröße an



## Moleman (6. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

schaut bitte mal folgenden Link an:
http://www.csc-hollen.de/ftc/
Wenn ihr nun einmal euer Browserfenster verkleinert seht ihr, dass sich die ganz rechte Spalte so komisch nach links in den Newsbereich verschiebt.

Was kann ich da machen?

Die Ausrichtungseinstellung habe ich in der index.php mit <div> definiert.

Danke
Moleman


----------



## pixelmord (6. Februar 2007)

Hi,

das liegt daran, dass die rechte Spalte (class="mitterechts) als "float: left" gestyled ist und somit, wenn kein Platz mehr da ist, "nach unten floated". Alles in Allem eine fließende Sache!

Workaround wäre z.B. bei der linken Spalte(class="mittelinks") mit einem rechten padding in der Breite der rechten Spalte zu arbeiten und gleichzeitig mit einer negativen linken margin an der rechten Spalte, damit die dann sozusagen die linke Spalte wieder überlappt.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte das verständlich rüberbringen...  

Sozusagen folgendermaßen:

```
.mittelinks {
background-color:#FFFFFF;
float:left;
height:100%;
width:790px;
padding-right: 160px; /* geht somit über volle breite von 950px und hier wird Platz geschafft für die rechte Spalte */
}
.mitterechts {
background-color:#FFFFFF;
float:left;
height:100%;
width:160px;
margin-left: -160px; /* zum nach Links Einrücken */
}
```

Sollte klappen!
Und wenn Du schon dabei bist, könntest Du sicherlich vielleicht ein paar der vielen ineinander verschachtelten Divs loswerden. Einfach mal testen...

Viele Grüße


----------



## Moleman (6. Februar 2007)

Super danke hat geklappt.

Weil ich sehe wieviel Ahnung du hast, stelle ich dir noch eine Frage:

Wie bekomme ich das hin, das sich die Newsbeiträge immer der Breite des Browsers anpassen, so dass bei jeder Auflösung der ganze Browser ausgefüllt ist. Allerdings sollen wie gesagt nur die Newsbeiträge in die Breite gehen. Die anderen beiden Spalten sollen so bleiben.

Danke
Moleman


----------



## pixelmord (7. Februar 2007)

Schön, dass das geklappt hat!

Das mit den News-Beiträgen wird in meinen Augen als aller erstes durch Dein Seiten-Design verhindert. Das ist doch alles mit einer festen Breite von 950px angelegt. Der Kopfteil der Seite und auch der Inhaltsteil. Wohin sollen die News-Beiträge denn größer (breiter) werden?
Oder geht es Dir darum, dass die News-Beiträge schmäler werden, wenn man das Browser-Fenster in einer Größe unter 950px benutzt?

In jedem Fall musst Du dann die fixen Breitenangaben rauswerfen, und wie schon gesagt ein paar der sich umschließenden überflüssigen DIVs .
Durchsuch doch mal das CSS-Forum nach dem Begriff "3-spaltiges Layout", da sind ein Haufen Beiträge, die Dir nützlich sein könnten, um Dir das Thema etwas näher zu bringen.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Maik (7. Februar 2007)

Hi,

du solltest deinen PHP-Scriptcode überprüfen und korrigieren, denn du "includest" da mehrmals das Grundgerüst einer HTML-Seite 


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>

<body>
</body>
</html>
```
in den Dokumentkörper. 

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hatten wir dich aber schon mal in einem anderen Thread darauf hingewiesen.


----------

